

Google+ Find my Face Feature - lwhi
http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en-GB&p=name_suggest_promo&answer=2370300

======
steve8918
Once this feature gets extended to "search the Internet for photos and videos
that match this face", this feature will completely kill any sense of privacy
whatsoever.

~~~
lsb
It seems like a very useful extension. Why do you think that just because
you've never seen a civilian implementation of this extension that it doesn't
exist? Perhaps privacy is more dead than you think.

------
ward
> We are sorry but the information that you have requested cannot be found.
> Please try searching or browsing the Help Centre.

Either there's something temporarily wrong there, or the page got removed.
Whichever it is, that's the error I get. Searching for "find my face" gives me
a link back to the page you linked (same link, so page still doesn't work).

~~~
MengYuanLong
I personally am not having the same issue. Perhaps you have to be logged in to
your Google account?

~~~
ward
Am logged in and still experiencing it. Not sure what causes it. O well.

